# No Chip Challenge



## aleeeshuh (Aug 2, 2011)

Experimenting with new colors is sooo fun!  I'm discovering that despite the brand, the color also matters.  So far, I've documented one "No Chip Callenge," but definitely more to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the my first No Chip Challenge:

Nail Life Hide Ridges (I forgot to take a pic)

China Glaze: Japanese Koi Neon
Finger Paints: Key to My Art
L.A. Colors Art Deco: White

Seche Vite: Dry Fast Top Coat (I forgot this one too!)

Day 1





Day 2





Day 3





After Day 2 it started to chip and by the end of Day 3 I had to take it off.  It was chipping too much.  Sorry if the pictures aren't really clear. Next time I'll try to get better lighting.


----------



## janetgriselle (Aug 2, 2011)

Yours chip that much? The Zoya nail polish I got from Birchbox is going on three days without chipping at all.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding better brands. I've never tried Zoya.  Unfortunately, all the better brands are quite a bit of a drive for me. I'm lucky if I'd even find a place nearby that sells OPI...


----------



## Cindy Smithers (Aug 4, 2011)

I know it's prob obvious, but I just tried Shellac a couple weeks ago and it is STILL lasting. I got a pedicure with it, and would highly recommend it - only downside is that you have to go back to the salon to have it removed or changed, since you need a UV light to cure the gel paint.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 4, 2011)

You can buy a UV light at walmart.  I saw it in the nail section by the sally hansen stuff.

I like this this thread... I just painted my nails last night:

1 - Nail Tek as base coat

2 - 2 layers of FunkyFingers Nailpolish in Favorit Girl

3 - Top coat of Sech Vite

Day 1





Let see what day two and day three of typing does.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

I did this yesterday! 

Seche Clear Base Coat

OPI DS Extravagance (2 Coats)

Sally Hansen's French Manicure White

Seche Vite Top Coat

Hopefully this will last longer than a few days.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

So you can apply the gel stuff at home? I really wanna get the whole kit for it! It seems like it's totally worth it


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

When I used to get mani/pedi's I've done the shellac a few times, but recently I've picked this up as a hobby. That stuff lasts sooo long and it stays super shiny!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 4, 2011)

First of all, I LOOOVE this color.  I'm so sad I missed out on the DS collection from OPI.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm thinking about buying a UV light from Sally Beauty Supply.  They have a 9 Watt that's only about $45.  I want to put a gel seal on my nails when I do acrylics (Sally also carries the gel sealer for about $12).  Where can you buy Shellac polish?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got this color from the Beauty Outlet it was on sale for like $6. It sucks because there aren't many stores that sell OPI that are nearby. I looked on amazon and they sell the shellac polish.  I've gotten it done, but never did it myself.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Shellac-Top-Coat-25-oz/dp/B003ONJH8Q



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First of all, I LOOOVE this color.  I'm so sad I missed out on the DS collection from OPI.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a UV light from Sally Beauty Supply.  They have a 9 Watt that's only about $45.  I want to put a gel seal on my nails when I do acrylics (Sally also carries the gel sealer for about $12).  Where can you buy Shellac polish?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!  I'll check that out!

Does anyone know how you would go about removing gel?  Can you just soak it in acetone?  I've heard you have to file it off or let your nails grow out.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

The ladies at my salon file it off.

I love the color aleeeshuh! Very pretty.

Here's my day 2:  I have a little wear on the tips (probably from typing so much) but no chipping.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 5, 2011)

DreamWarrior, your Day 2 looks waaaay better than mine.  I hecka love that you have a mirror at your desk!!! lol that's such a good idea.





Does anyone know how to apply gel? I'm trying to look it up, but I can't find how to do it.  Can you apply a clear gel coat on top of your regular polish?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, there's a mirror everywhere I go! LOL! I have serious allergies so I'm constantly checking my face because of water eyes (runny eye makeup) or a dirty nose (blowing my nose all the time)... then there's the lipstick/teeth issues... ugh... It's soo hard to be a woman! LOL! I'm in peoples faces all the time the least I can do is be hygienic and neat/clean.

So, here is my Day 3 and Day 4.  I took off all the polish on Day 4, it chipped really bad on my left hand by mid day.





Day 4:


----------



## andcar (Aug 23, 2011)

So, I've took on this "challenge" I work in a paperless office, so normally my manicures last 5 to 7 days, but now that I have started school, yesterday &amp; the handouts with 5 classes, there's A LOT of papers given out. That being said - here are my 6 days of my nails.

basecoat - BCL basecoat w/ argan oil

color coat - Essie First Dance (3 coats)

top coat - INM Out The Door (right after painting, an once the next day)

right after painting





day one





day two





day three - forgot to take picture 






day four





day 5





&amp;&amp; finally day 6





 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those are my nails &lt;3 hope you enjoyed... haha


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

I gotta try this


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow!! 6 days!!

The most I can get is out of my colors is 4 days.

Do you think its the top coat??


----------



## andcar (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe it is the topcoat considering I did it once on Wednesday night when I did them, and again Thursday morning. 

I did my nails on Tuesday, right after I posted the pictures, a light green "Mint Candy Apple" by Essie, It started chipping today, but I think it has to do with the papers I'm getting in school, and also I didn't do the top coat the following morning.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 25, 2011)

your nails look so good!  I did a french manicure two days ago and it's already peeling off. I have to try your top coat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think prep is also hugely important for helping manis last longer! One of those 4-sided buffer blocks can prime your nails really well, then add some base coat and your nails are totally ready!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 26, 2011)

Been there... done that.  I love those four way files - tho I never use the buff/shine part cause then I can never get the paint to stick.
 



> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think prep is also hugely important for helping manis last longer! One of those 4-sided buffer blocks can prime your nails really well, then add some base coat and your nails are totally ready!


----------



## andcar (Aug 29, 2011)

Those buffers NEVER work for me. I've given up on them. So just use a nail file, and I use the buffer to take off the little left over stuff.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 30, 2011)

i have that four way nail file thing, but I think I'm going to try the block!  Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably going during my lunch, but it's freeeezzzing here in San Francisco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

